# OMG!!!!



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

PM me if you want a link to this website!

I don't think its suitable to post on here since it deals with a mature sexual nature. Its not porn or anything dealing with little kids, animals or anything of the sadistic nature.

If you're interested, PM me.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no you PM me


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/would also like a pm


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

me too

It better not be 2 girls 1 cup or any thing of that nature


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sent to all who requested.

Let me know what you gentlemen thought of it and the results when presented to your girlfriends/wives/bootiecalls.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

midgets?
PM a brother!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Fuch That!

Naw hook me up.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> me too
> 
> *It better not be 2 girls 1 cup or any thing of that nature*




my brother got me to go to that site..







he is a sicko man.. just thinking of it makes me want to puke.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hitler said:


> me too
> 
> *It better not be 2 girls 1 cup or any thing of that nature*




my brother got me to go to that site..







he is a sicko man.. just thinking of it makes me want to puke.
[/quote]

i hear that. makin me queezy just thinkin about it. that is, your brother giving you that site. hint hint


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SENT!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL at that site!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

me 2 !


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I want the link too!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i will take it tooooo


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

would also like the link.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll take a pm


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Sugars: Fructose, sorbitol, inositol 
Proteins and amino acids: glutathione, deoxyribonucleic acid (DNA), creatine 
Minerals: Phosphorus, zinc, magnesium, calcium, potassium 
Vitamins: Ascorbic acid (vitamin C), vitamin B12, choline 
Hormones: Testosterone, prostaglandins 
Body byproducts: Lactic acid, urea, uric acid, nitrogen

anyone know what these ingredients make?

hint: its found at every crime scene.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dude i really dont wanna get detailed into a thread discussing how to make our DNA taste better for women. lets just leave this one go...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sperm?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'll take a pm too por favor


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep, I'll take one, too... you've got me interested


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

count me in? curiosity killed cats but... hopefully this isnt like that 2girls1cup thing


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ill take a pm

wanna see what all the hoopla is about


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Sugars: Fructose, sorbitol, inositol
> Proteins and amino acids: glutathione, deoxyribonucleic acid (DNA), creatine
> Minerals: Phosphorus, zinc, magnesium, calcium, potassium
> Vitamins: Ascorbic acid (vitamin C), vitamin B12, choline
> ...


pretty sure its blood.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

its semen.

you didnt get a PM did you.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no, but pretty much everything there is in blood too...heh.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> no, but pretty much everything there is in blood too...heh.


that's very true but blood isn't found at every crime scene.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

PM ME!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> no, but pretty much everything there is in blood too...heh.


that's very true but blood isn't found at every crime scene.
[/quote]

It scares the hell out of me to think that semen is found at every crime scene!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> no, but pretty much everything there is in blood too...heh.


that's very true but blood isn't found at every crime scene.
[/quote]
i was gonna say sh*t cuz i heard that when people die they sh*t there pants everytime..somthing to do with there muscles letting out and it just comes out


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

shanker said:


> no, but pretty much everything there is in blood too...heh.


that's very true but blood isn't found at every crime scene.
[/quote]

It scares the hell out of me to think that semen is found at every crime scene!
[/quote]

you must not watch CSI or Dave chappelle's comedy


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Pm me the site bro


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

did you mean every rape crime scene?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> did you mean every rape crime scene?


no every crime scene.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

PM SENT!!

Hook me up!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

pm me as well
you got me interested


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

If you don't want to shoot me for the crotchless body stocking joke maybe you could PM me that website.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If its pc enough to not get locked, you should of have linked









I would say vagina juice, but its at EVERY scene. So I'm saying its a big trick. BTW vagina has alot of nasty stuf in it, no matter how good it tastes/feels.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Got it..

Thanks!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

blood is found at a lot more crime scenes than semen, unless its an inside joke...plus, with a homicide, or whatever, there are literally several crime scenes. anywhere that evidence is procured or a crime has seemingly been committed based on evidence or other reliable information. some crime scenes consist of a footprint, and no semen. sorry dude, i just dont get it, but i did take forensic science in college, and im calling BS on the presumption that semen is found at every crime scene.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> im calling BS on the presumption that semen is found at every crime scene.


I second that,


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Steelrain said:


> im calling BS on the presumption that semen is found at every crime scene.


I second that,
[/quote]

also agree. i doubt a hold up at a BP station will produce much semen evidence.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Or a jewel theft at a eunuchs convention


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

INPM

in for pm


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Almost the end of the clip.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

PM PLEASE!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

send dat site to me man..................cheers


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sent it to all who requested. I would've sent it yesterday, but I was with my girlfriend last night.



06 C6 LS2 said:


> Sugars: Fructose, sorbitol, inositol
> Proteins and amino acids: glutathione, deoxyribonucleic acid (DNA), creatine
> Minerals: Phosphorus, zinc, magnesium, calcium, potassium
> Vitamins: Ascorbic acid (vitamin C), vitamin B12, choline
> ...


I think what 06 meant was its found at every rape, date rape, murder rape, molestation crime scene


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i think prodigalmarine touched my leg


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> Almost the end of the clip.:laugh:


"Hold on a sec, I wanna leave my calling card"

SPLOOT!

"The semen bandit has struck again"


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

COME ON MAN MY MOUTH WAS OPEN................!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Great video Timbz..

Can I get this PM too?


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

I've actually never encountered someone who didn't swallow until recently... and I'll have to say it's just not quite the same. I'll definitely be sending this to her, lol.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dezboy said:


> COME ON MAN MY MOUTH WAS OPEN................!


ew


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> COME ON MAN MY MOUTH WAS OPEN................!


ew
[/quote]


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> Almost the end of the clip.:laugh:


yep that's what I was referring to.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im gettin so frustrated im really thinking about showing this to my gf tonight. i sure thatll romance her into what i want huh


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

BRB my gf just got outta the show and shes in bed with a towel on. ima go get shot down. ill be back in....42 seconds?...time me!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

can I get the link from someone? Sounds fun. I love to see crazy stuff.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

THANK YOU JESUS!!!!! FINALLY!!!!! oh that was amazing!...im totally mellow and relaxed again.
ahhhhh, niceeeee


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Damn it I cant hold out. PM me the link as well!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

PM ME!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hahaha do you guys want the link cause i just got some?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

got the pm and checked it out..lol


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

i wanna see it


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bigredjeep said:


> i wanna see it


unzips pants


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i wanna see it


unzips pants








[/quote]

haha gross dude


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sent to all whom asked.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I'll check it out, pm please


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

hmmm... i never post but, this is too tempting! PM plz!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i wanna see it


unzips pants








[/quote]


----------



## prez10 (Dec 21, 2004)

can i get a pm with the link??


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I want the link


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

haha...I have now deemed that site "required" information for my GF to know and I will be testing her in two weeks on her knowledge of the subject....

Thanks ProdigalMarine!!


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

can i get that link too?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

pm right here!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> THANK YOU JESUS!!!!! FINALLY!!!!! oh that was amazing!...im totally mellow and relaxed again.
> ahhhhh, niceeeee


It cant be that hard to talk an inflatable doll to do that can it?

PM me please.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

maknwar said:


> THANK YOU JESUS!!!!! FINALLY!!!!! oh that was amazing!...im totally mellow and relaxed again.
> ahhhhh, niceeeee


It cant be that hard to talk an inflatable doll to do that can it?

PM me please.
[/quote]

lol no actually it was real that time. im not saying i wont have to inflate my romantic night again but that post was a good night


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

send link please


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sent to all whom requested and PM'd.

On a different note, upon further research of this topic, insisted by my girlfriend, I found this YALE news article. Here's a quote but the entire article itself is quite comical.



"Yale Daily News said:


> "Our bodies have been working to produce that stuff all day long," a pre-med student said. "You're getting some really good nutrients; I mean, we're giving you our best and our brightest."


Yale Daily News Article


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

can someone pm me the link?? thanks in advance


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

PM here please!


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

PM please!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

pm me man


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sent to all whom requested.


----------

